# Search continues for toddler dragged into lagoon by gator at Disney hotel



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How does a parent(s) let their two year old boy wade into water that is clearly marked to not enter the water due to danger? The boy got taken 9:30 pm last night and they are continuing to search for him. Sad fact that the boy was probably killed within a couple of minutes and stuffed under a log. Another example of something that could have been avoided.

Search continues for toddler dragged into lagoon by gator at...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very sad, prayers for that family.

However, that is reason #67 I don't go to Disney World. 

Too many; fat assed stinky people, homos/*****, rude foreigners, sub par food, over priced booze, no guns allowed signs, bratty children, cell phone addicted teens, people who shouldn't wear tank tops and bikinis, ..., toddler eating reptiles...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My guess is kill all the gators and look inside.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

My prayers to the family.


----------



## frantic1971 (Jun 14, 2016)

I, too, am wondering how this could have happened. As usual, the MSM news report is vague on pertinent details. Did the child actually go into the water? Did the alligator crawl out of the water onto land and grab him? My guess is that the kid went to the very edge of the water, and the alligator was lurking just under the surface and suddenly exploded from the water and grabbed him.


----------



## frantic1971 (Jun 14, 2016)

"Too many; fat assed stinky people, homos/*****, rude foreigners, sub par food, over priced booze, no guns allowed signs, bratty children, cell phone addicted teens, people who shouldn't wear tank tops and bikinis, ..., toddler eating reptiles... "





I visited my brother in Orlando back in 2002, and we went to Disney World. I didn't care for it at all. Kind of tacky and a tourist trap, and you describe perfectly the types of people you find there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Many visitors from other states do not know how alligators behave. Nor should they be expected to.
Just like if I went to Yellowstone, I do not know that much about bison behavior. HOWEVER, I do know to keep my distance.
With alligators it is more difficult, because often they remain unseen. In Florida, everyone NEEDS to assume ALL bodies of fresh water contain alligators. They may or may not, but it's better to be safe.
And don't let their size or apparent laziness fool you - they can run pretty quickly for a short distance.
The very WORST thing tourists do is feed the gators. Gators come to associate humans with food.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Things to know about Florida's alligators - CBS News

Reptiles - Alligator

Whenever we have company from other places, we usually take them to the nearby Okefenokee National Wildlife Refuge just across the border in Georgia. We always include the guided small boat tour - you get up close to all manner of wildlife, including a BUNCH of gators.:vs_shocked:
www.fws.gov/refuge/okefenokee


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's it! We need to stop the violence. We need a ban on all assault gators! 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe they were in the water when the child was taken. Very sad. It sounded like the dad tried to get the child back but couldn't hold on.
I can't even imagine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I believe they were in the water when the child was taken. Very sad. It sounded like the dad tried to get the child back but couldn't hold on.
> I can't even imagine.


The abstract horror, the feeling of impotence as your offspring is wrenched from your grasp by a large, emotionless reptile; God is going to have to work heavily in their lives for that family to stay sane and together.

RPD nailed it. People come to resorts and parks in Florida and think that everything is controlled and the natural dangers will not be allowed to visit them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...Too many; fat assed stinky people, homos/*****, rude foreigners, sub par food, over priced booze, no guns allowed signs, bratty children, cell phone addicted teens, people who shouldn't wear tank tops and bikinis, ..., toddler eating reptiles...


...Long lines under the hot sun...drive miles to a reasonably priced motel...TSA at the airports...

Why do it? There are so many nice places to visit. And I can't believe that they can't kill all the alligators inside a fenced compound. WTF?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Poor baby. But probably (hopefully) in heaven and at peace now. Now it's the family that must suffer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> ...Long lines under the hot sun...drive miles to a reasonably priced motel...TSA at the airports...
> 
> Why do it? There are so many nice places to visit. And I can't believe that they can't kill all the alligators inside a fenced compound. WTF?


Disney World is huge. I mean, HUGE. 
There are probably thousands of gators there.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My poor kid probably will never go to Disney. I looked it up one time to see how much it would cost for 4 of us to go (take my dad with us). I said...F that!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Do you know how many vacations we could go on for that money?!! 
I know families that go almost every year. I don't get it.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

They should NOT kill the gators in that damn park. The gator did what it was meant to. Get rid is stupid people. Look a great big lizard let's pet him .... I hope you get eaten... Watch your kids don't let them run off. I feel bad for the kid but the parents should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

baldman said:


> They should NOT kill the gators in that damn park. The gator did what it was meant to. Get rid is stupid people. Look a great big lizard let's pet him .... I hope you get eaten... Watch your kids don't let them run off. I feel bad for the kid but the parents should be drawn and quartered.


You my friend, need to go back on your meds.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I am now them now . Without them I am not a people person. As you know being a parent yourself you always must keep your guard up especially in a foreign environment. Parents fault not the gator.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's the way I see it. Disney built a pond out in front of a pretty nice and expensive hotel and had a pet gator in it. The sign, I heard, only said "no swimming". Nothing about an Alligator......

Disney is on the hook for this one. They better get their checkbook out. 

RIP little man.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Here's the way I see it. Disney built a pond out in front of a pretty nice and expensive hotel and had a pet gator in it. The sign, I heard, only said "no swimming". Nothing about an Alligator......
> 
> Disney is on the hook for this one. They better get their checkbook out.
> 
> RIP little man.


From what I've heard Disney makes people aware there are gators in all their bodies of water. They shouldn't be on the hook, the father should have had enough sense to realize that a sign that says "No Swimming" means stay the hell out of the water. Its a sad situation but one that could have totally been avoided had some people realized the rules apply to them as well.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> From what I've heard Disney makes people aware there are gators in all their bodies of water. They shouldn't be on the hook, the father should have had enough sense to realize that a sign that says "No Swimming" means stay the hell out of the water. Its a sad situation but one that could have totally been avoided had some people realized the rules apply to them as well.


I've been to Disney several times and I've never been told about any gators......

And if you know anything about gators, you know being on shore doesn't take you off a gators menu. That close to the hotel, they should've removed those gators. So far I think they've found 6 or 7 gators in that pond.

It's infested with gators.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Good God, Fox just reported that there is a beach where this occurred and there are beach chairs for people to sit in........

Sign that says no swimming but nothing about 6' lizards with teeth. 

Sounds almost like Disney was using the tourists for bait. 

Imagine having a few drinks and fall asleep in the beach lounger only to wake up with mr bad breath next to you.......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The family was from Minnesota, from what I read.
They most likely had very little knowledge about alligators. I do not fault the parents.
Disney World should have posted the reason WHY there was to be no swimming. I fault Disney.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The family was from Minnesota, from what I read.
> They most likely had very little knowledge about alligators. I do not fault the parents.
> Disney World should have posted the reason WHY there was to be no swimming. I fault Disney.


Nebraska, but same difference. Yeah, Disney dropped the ball.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The family was from Minnesota, from what I read.
> They most likely had very little knowledge about alligators. I do not fault the parents.
> Disney World should have posted the reason WHY there was to be no swimming. I fault Disney.


Agreed!! There is no way I would suspect such a predator near a kid/family area. This wasn't a dump they were staying at either, from what I heard. It's within reason to think you will be safe, especially if you're out of town.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like they just found the body. Its a sad story and condolences to the family.

Bad things happen, I still maintain that an ounce of common sense might have prevented this. I'm not from the Florida area yet when I'm down there visiting I know better than get into water where you can't see the bottom. Hell when I pulled a shark out of the ocean when we where surf fishing where we had just been swimming it was enough to give me the chills. I also think they didn't need to explain why there are No Swimming Signs, the fact that there are No Swimming Signs ought to be enough.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Sounds like they just found the body. Its a sad story and condolences to the family.


Alligators can not chew. They kill their prey by snapping their jaws shut with tremendous force. Then they take whatever they just caught, stash it under an underwater log to rot so they can swallow it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Would that be like blaming the maker of an assault rifle or handgun for the death a loser human caused with it? Our society has gotten so focused on blame and payment its beyond silly. Never stopped at the park in Florida but I've been to the one in So Cal a dozen times - fun place - never had a bad trip. Sadly at $120 entry fees I'd rather buy other things these days.



Operator6 said:


> Here's the way I see it. Disney built a pond out in front of a pretty nice and expensive hotel and had a pet gator in it. The sign, I heard, only said "no swimming". Nothing about an Alligator......
> 
> Disney is on the hook for this one. They better get their checkbook out.
> 
> RIP little man.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Would that be like blaming the maker of an assault rifle or handgun for the death a loser human caused with it? Our society has gotten so focused on blame and payment its beyond silly. Never stopped at the park in Florida but I've been to the one in So Cal a dozen times - fun place - never had a bad trip. Sadly at $120 entry fees I'd rather buy other things these days.


It would be nothing like blaming a manufacture for making the gun. Sorry ! Totally different.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The child's body has been found...still intact, but deceased. RIP


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prayers for the child and family. I've swam in some Florida state parks. Snakes and Gators are part of the potential hazards. Easy to get distracted by whats going on for entertainment. Kind of like being at the beach with sharks. Swam there too.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Correct me if I'm being arrogant but I just can't buy the "parents are from Nebraska they don't know about alligators" excuse. I just think it ought to click in peoples minds, Flordia = Watch for Gators, Desert = Watch for Rattlesnakes, Smokey Mountains/Rocky Mountains = Watch for Bears, California = Watch for Mountain Lions. Are people just that clueless to the dangers that wildlife presents? Well I guess that got answered when people where outraged over the gorilla shooting a few weeks ago.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Correct me if I'm being arrogant but I just can't buy the "parents are from Nebraska they don't know about alligators" excuse. I just think it ought to click in peoples minds, Flordia = Watch for Gators, Desert = Watch for Rattlesnakes, Smokey Mountains/Rocky Mountains = Watch for Bears, California = Watch for Mountain Lions. Are people just that clueless to the dangers that wildlife presents? Well I guess that got answered when people where outraged over the gorilla shooting a few weeks ago.


Don't you think they could've added...."..Watch the F out for gators " to the no swimming sign ?

Would've that been too much to ask ?

Maybe that would've ruined the atmosphere Disney set up with the beach chairs and the sand for people to lounge out by the "lake".

I bet Disney will change the way gators are handled close to the guests.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Maybe that would've ruined the atmosphere Disney set up with the beach chairs and the sand for people to lounge out by the "lake".


I've never been to Disney World, but I think you're right on the money here. Disney doesn't want to point out that you have to watch for a dangerous predator. That kind of spoils the "fun times" they are advertising.

Such a tragedy!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the sign said NO SWIMMING... not sure it mentioned gators.. the child was wading

I lived in florida and had a small pond in the back yard... I had a canoe and always was careful... never once SAW a gator.

I feel bad for the dad... the feeling of trying to get your son back from the gator... and not being able to... anyway it takes courage to go in after a gator...


----------



## girlly (Sep 12, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Very sad, prayers for that family.
> 
> However, that is reason #67 I don't go to Disney World.
> 
> Too many; fat assed stinky people, homos/*****, rude foreigners, sub par food, over priced booze, no guns allowed signs, bratty children, cell phone addicted teens, people who shouldn't wear tank tops and bikinis, ..., toddler eating reptiles...


I also tried this way, But...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

girlly said:


> I also tried this way, But...


Well, well, well, if we don't have a girly girl here now .......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

:vs_bananasplit::vs_cocktail::vs_laugh::beat1:::rambo:::!:::saber:::bs::shock:::clapping:::stick::rulaiz::arrow::spank::beaten::deadhorse::anubis01::violent::laughhard::stupid:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Gators are nothing to play with , I once recovered a car in the everglades and there was two gators about 50 ft. from me . I was so happy I had someone looking out for me when I was in the water . And yes we had guns .


----------

